# What's a "BROILER"???



## rush (May 25, 2010)

I keep hearing this term tossed around. Is a broiler the same thing as an oven? If not, what's the difference, and where can I get one?


----------



## Andy M. (May 25, 2010)

A broiler is open flame at the top of the large oven compartment or, in older stoves, in a drawer under the main oven.  It's meant to work as an upside down grill (charcoal or gas).  You put the food under the broiler element and cook the top then flip and repeat.


----------



## rush (May 25, 2010)

So I have an oven. Does that automatically mean I have a broiler on top?


----------



## Andy M. (May 25, 2010)

Open the door and take a look.  You know for sure you have a broiler function in your oven if one of the control knobs has a BROIL setting.

The heating element that heats the oven for baking and roasting is either on the floor of the oven compartment if it's electric or just under the floor if it's gas. 

The broiler is a separate element (usually) at the top of the same oven compartment.  

In some old stoves, there is one heating element under the floor of the oven compartment.  It serves the dual purpose of heating the oven above and, via a pull out drawer under the main oven compartment, to act as the broiler element as well.


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2010)

In Russia broiler - it is big chiken)


----------



## Robo410 (May 28, 2010)

Bender said:


> In Russia broiler - it is big chiken)



capon, pouilet, fryer, broiler, roaster, stewing hen

denotes size and age, and sometimes sex of the bird.


----------



## spork (May 28, 2010)

A counter-top toaster oven is a broiler.
A dedicated commercial kitchen broiler is called a salamader.
Once you learn not to burn, you'll love your oven's Broil setting.


----------



## Toaster Ovens (Jul 18, 2010)

*Toaster Ovens*

It has been a little while since any posts.  Have you been able to decide if your oven has broiling capabilities?  If so have you been using it any?  You didn't say if you have a toaster oven or a regular stove with oven


----------

